# How to find parties on campus



## Qwicklr (Dec 5, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone know how to find parties on campus. I am constantly busy and will like to know the best way to find parties. I dont live on campus and I attend Rutgers


----------



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

Social Greek Clubs.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I once got on the wrong university shuttle that went around some of the frat houses - I saw a party every block. Never had the nerve to join though...


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Once me and my old friends cruised the neighborhoods surrounding the college trying to find a party, and we did like 10 mins later. I didn't have fun, due to the ol' SA, but its one way to find interesting parties that aren't frats..


----------

